# LWJGL | Parent.isDisplayable() must be true | wie kann man das zu true machen?



## xJan45x (11. Okt 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Nach dem ich mein Spiel(Die Welt) soweit fertig hatte wollte ich auch ein StartMenü machen. Ich habe im Internet gelesen das man mit ein Canvas von java.awt erstellen kann das man dann die ganzen Swing sachen zu dem Canvas hinzufügen soll und dann das Canvas mit Display.setParent(Canvas) hinzufügen kann. Also habe ich mir eine Klasse erstellt die von java.awt.Canvas erbt. Und die Größe des Canvas auf die Display Größe mit "Display.getDisplayMode().getWidth() und getHeight()" gesetzt. Aber wenn ich mein Spiel starten will dann kommt dieser Fehler das das Canvas "isDisplayed" nicht "true" ist. Wie kann ich das zu true ändern oder muss ich da was anderes machen?
Hier der Fehler:
[Java]
org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Parent.isDisplayable() must be true
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:301)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.setParent(Display.java:451)
	at de.jan.accessnow.singelplayer.MainGame.start(MainGame.java:40)
[/Java]
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

